# Cruze AT transmission wrong - P0700 code



## vitgia78 (Mar 9, 2011)

Hi everyone,

In Vietnam, we often own Lacetti Premiere 1.6 CDX - a Korean name of Chevrolet Cruze. After over 2 years driving this car with about 25,000 miles, we are facing a problem with AT transmission. Some cars can not run with D, it only run with R. After bringing cars to garage, we often found P0700 code - TPS Malfunction and transmisson fluid is very dirty. Garage told us that we have to change new AT transmission although the car has 25,000 miles, some cars have only 11,000 miles.
I think that this problem come from TPS death. 
Could you tell me how to repair this problem without changing new AT transmission?
Many thanks.


----------

